# Cleaning Lead?



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Cleaning lead? How do you go about doing it? Wheel weights, waste stacks, any types that should be avoided or is it all about the same to clean up?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeff,
Wheel weights are usually hard lead, but can be used. I would melt the wheel weights together and mark it thus "Hard Lead". This way if you want to experiment with lead ratios, you can mix pure soft and hard to get the hardness you want. Wheel weights are usually hard to pour, soft lead is easier. My ratio of soft to hard lead is 30% soft 70% hard, but that is me. Do what works for you. 
As far as cleaning it I would melt it outside in a big pot, and skim off all the crap that floats up. Then pure the clean lead in small ingots for your hot pot or furnace. 
*Note: Do not melt lead outside if there is any chance of rain precipitation near a sprinkler or where there is any water that will splash in the pot. Lead and water don't mix. It will explode on you and cause severe burns. Also don't drink anything when you are doing this or when pouring. Even sweat from your brow if it falls in the hot lead will explode. Pay close attention to what you are doing with no distractions, like kids or the dog running around. * If you want more info on how to get started PM me and I will answer more of your question, without writing pages over here.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

gee you and I just put post reply in here same time.look my reply up LOL. back to the ratio thing. LOt depends on what heck you use it for.for sinkers make no differance but if bullets it be best use hard lead like linotype and that a guy post in here.or tire weights.as pure leads to soft for bullets.not sure about how hard pore it if not pure lead.but I never gave thought to that.bet pure lead melts at a lower temp then rest and be best use if you can get it cheap.but last I knew it was twice price tire weights..a little more heat melt linotype ok.but watch for it to start smoking that is sign it is to hot and the fumes coming off are way to much for any one.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

jshbuckey, Eriesteamer has a point about what you are going to use it for. I assumed you were going to make lead jigs. But different lead properties for different things.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I forgot mention never use any thing but a cast iron skillet or simular pan.lot hardware stores sell lead melting pots.best get one them.glass break and aluminms not good heat sink maybe melt if gets to hot.it melts way lower temp then iron.no glass or aluminm will do.and if melt it in a iron skillet never use it for food cooking.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Google fluxing lead,,,there are a lot of ways I use a small amount candle wax,,,if you ever use it be careful because it will flash to a flame,,,it is very dangerous if you are not careful,,there are many ways to do it,,all I can say what ever method you use do it out side the fumes and smoke are terrible


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

You only need do this if your mixing lead with antimothy or tin.to much tin will make solder that be ok for sinkers or jigs.for jigs it help it stick to the hook. for bullets never try it as your barrel will lead up be hardest get lead ( solder ) out it.to way flux it is get the flux (Rosin flux ) at a hard ware store that is used to solder copper pipes together.I never had it set fire but it will smoke ( let off fumes ) The candle wax work and smell better yet a better wax be bees wax. Hope this help.lot got there ways go on this one.I'v used all 3 I mention here.all worked ok.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey guys were are you getting your lead from I'm getting ready to pour some jigs and don't want to use tire weights.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

silver shad said:


> Hey guys were are you getting your lead from I'm getting ready to pour some jigs and don't want to use tire weights.


I try to get it free if possible, at the scrap yard or you can try here http://www.rotometals.com/


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

if my old jym teacher be write he always tell me get the lead out my pants and get moving.but that brown type he knew was there makes poor sinkers.and smells the house up.so try any place like a scrap yard.or best a scap dealer that buy it from them.but it cost you twice as much once they get it.another place is a shooting range and that lead maybe mixed but it be free for the picking it up.it be behind the targets in the back stop mud thing and best time go is after a rain as then it be cleaner as mud washes off to see it from stones.since you say you did not want tire weights the range lead as it be called be out but take it from me it is free and for what you want it for it work just fine.mix or pure what the heck.best about range lead it is easy put in the melt pot but do not drop it in but do put in ladle let it slow pore in to pot.as low you can get even if you want you can just rest ladle full on top let it all got under any that is there.that is if you have some in there melted all ready.if start cold just load it any way you care to.hope this gets you started.by the way never take a cold lead pot out for a freezing place as out doors in winter and put it direct on hot fire it crack.set it on stove thing bring it up to hot slow.best use it at room temperature. by leaving it in house over nigh or a few hours.but back I told you not melt it in a house or garage.the fumes are bad for you health.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To the guy wanting lead and needs know more.another thing use is putter and it can be gotten at antique shops.this stuff hardest of them all but melt at way lower temperature.you can easy melt this in ladle not need a pot.to what this was used for was bowls and simple thing some was used in what lot thought was lead in what was called lead soldiers back in the 50s.if you did used pure lead to make these it bend to easy so why I say it likely was putter not lead.plus putters not as poisonouse as lead.but very brittle.will take lot to break it and it snap rather then bend.I think for jigs this work for you best.less you get lead and tire weights.this stuff may and maynot be high depending where you get it.like in antiques store if a bowl is broken it sell cheap as theres no way weld or what ever with this.do to low temp melting point.I use to use this when I was 10 or so on my moms stove.and had these toy soldier molds as it was the thing of the times.theres also antimonthy and magneese and maybe more that all looks like lead but all have differant melting points and strength to add to the confusion.last if your looking get pure lead any good hardware store has it in 5 pound stop sign shape blocks.but you will have pay higher for it but then 5 pounds do lot jigs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Eriesteamer said:


> if my old jym teacher be write he always tell me get the lead out my pants and get moving.but that brown type he knew was there makes poor sinkers.and smells the house up.so try any place like a scrap yard.or best a scap dealer that buy it from them.


Erie - you put a smile on my face. I bet you spent a lot of time with the principal for your wise cracks. ( and I don't mean butt cracks)


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

What else can I do till ice out.LOL I like that but crack thing LOL I posted more in here just today read it. no wise cracks in it yet but give it time and there be.I always start a riot in here every time I open my mouth on any thing.LOL


----------

